# Bullsaholics Anonymous: Roll Call



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Bullsaholics Anonymous:Roll Call*

Bama has seen the light and copied my sig. The truth will set your free.

Bullsaholics of the world, UNITE!!!


_ANYONE_ who wants to face facts and admit their problem is perfectly welcome to use that sig line, or any variation thereof.

Whether you tell the world by editing your sig or not, if you look inside yourself and know its true, post here. Together we can get through this. By this point in the season, anyone still on this board who can't buck up and admit their problem is in denial --you're nothing more than an enabler.

Yes, its true. I'm TB#1. _I AM a Bullsaholic_.



"My name is ______ and I am a Bullaholic. I watch the Bull regularly even though I no longer enjoy it. I watch the Bulls alone. I think about the Bulls when I'm not watching. I need help. First step is admitting I have a problem -- There. I said it. "I have a problem." I am a Bullaholic."


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow, I got my first brother member in Bama and already we have an LA branch chapter...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Wow, I got my first brother member in Bama and already we have an LA branch chapter...


I admit it i thebizkit69u im also a Bullsaholic, i even dream about Future Bulls games, and actually think they might win in overtime!! help!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These Bulls will fill you with joy or break your heart. The problems of being a Bullsaholic.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahaha...I love it!!*

Good job Tom!:grinning:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I've got a problem.:nonono: :sigh: I can admit it.


The longest sig in the world just got longer!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hello, my name is Drew and I am a Bullsaholic.

I tune in to every game (that I get here in Bloomington) in the hopes that Jalen Rose will play team basketball, Bill Cartwright will play Jay and Jamal together, and that Eddy Curry will get more than 5 rebounds, but I come away disappointed after every game.

And what do I do when the Bulls aren't on television here? No, I don't get a break from them. I listen to them on the radio when I can pick up a station, or I will sit at my computer and watch real time updates of the game.



And you ask for symptoms of my disease?

After the first game against the Celtics this year, when the Bulls showed so much promise, I listened to "Without Me" by Eminem on repeat for TWO HOURS! "Guess who's back, back again, [Bulls] are back, tell a friend, Guess who's back, guess who's back, guess who's back..."

After Jay's triple double against Jason Kidd and the Nets, I ran, screaming through dorm, telling everyone I saw--whether they cared or not--what had happened.

After each overtime loss for the Bulls this year, I swear to myself that I will never be optimistic that the Bulls can win when they find themselves in the next overtime opportunity. I promise to myself that I will turn the next overtime game off after regulation. But I can NEVER suppress the optimistic urge of watching the Bulls in overtime, and I always foolishly hope that Rose will pass the ball and they can pull it out.



Can anyone help me?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Hello, my name is Drew and I am a Bullsaholic.
> 
> I tune in to every game (that I get here in Bloomington) in the hopes that Jalen Rose will play team basketball, Bill Cartwright will play Jay and Jamal together, and that Eddy Curry will get more than 5 rebounds, but I come away disappointed after every game.
> ...


Truth - maybe it's a Rockford/ISU thing.  I also have dreams about the Bulls. In fact, after a loss I usually don't sleep well. As you can all imagine - I'm very tired.

You live in Watterson Towers?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

C'Mon Lizzy...Yer so close...sooooo close...

SAY IT!


Consider this an intervention...

_The Truth will set you free_


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

Here.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

My name is Lizzy and I'm a Bullsaholic.

I faked like I was sick to get home in time to see Jalen Rose's debut as a Bull.

I simply left work a few weeks ago for MJ's last game in Chicago. My bosses were in a meeting so I left. 

I turned down Lakers/Mavs tickets to watch a Bulls game on tv.

When I thought the Wally/Rose trade was going to happen I got a bad stomach ache that lasted for a day.

When the Bulls drafted Eddy Curry I danced in the airport (even though I was flying home for my grandpa's funeral)

When I get company tickets for LA/Bulls games I don't bring people unless they are "worthy."

My parents won't let me talk about basketball when I visit them.

I'm a Bullsaholic


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> When I get company tickets for LA/Bulls games I don't bring people unless they are "worthy."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i am still in the closet. The doors locked.

Amen!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!


I knew you are a hard core Clippers fan so I asked you. I thought you would appreciate it.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i am still in the closet. The doors locked.
> 
> Amen!!


I have a similar situation.

I watch most Bulls games at the gym while I'm working out. Being surrounded by a bunch of strangers is the only way to restrain myself from crying out during the game. 

You also must consider that severe frustration is inevitable during most Bulls games. "Taking it out" on my workout is much preferable to "taking it out" on the arm of my sofa, or even worse, the arm of a family member. 

Even so, I guess I'm still in denial.

:sigh:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> You live in Watterson Towers?


Yeah, I live in Watterson Towers.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Confirmed Bullsaholic here.......


Made my girlfriend watch the NBA Draft when we chose Fizer and Crawford, instead of enjoying the sights at Chateua Lake Louise (Canada) where we were on vacation.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that was worth it............or so I thought at the time!


Go Bulls


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

With a name like Bullsmaniac, need I say more. I am currently seeking counsel at BBA (Bulls Basketball Anonymous)!
Please help me if you can, though I highly doubt it!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm in denial. Help me TB#1!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I Check the website from work. And I also troll for articles on the bulls daily. Soemtimes after studying for Med exams, I relax by micro-analyzing the box scores of our losses....


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

I've tried therapy, meetings, and the cold duck method. Nothing seems to work. The Bulls just keep calling man.....

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Confirmed Bullsaholic here.......
> 
> 
> ...


Classic chifanica:laugh: I was on vacation in the mountains on the California side of Lake Tahoe the year we drafted Elton Brand. When I realized what day it was I dragged my then girlfriend down half a mountain, hopped in a car and tore off to find the nearest T.V. I found a bar, sort of, it was actually the 2nd floor of a mechanics shop. When we went up the stairs we came into a large room filled with dust, sunlight and a little 6 foot long bar at the far end. There was a bartender, 3 patrons and a television. I rushed us over, ordered a beer and demanded the channel be changed to the Draft. The locals tolerated my strange behavior realizing, and rightly so, that I would have exploded had I been denied seeing My Bulls make the first pick in a Draft.


I got there just in time to catch Vancouver choosing Steve Francis.


If there is a moral to this story I'll be derned if I can figure it.


As to the other matter of being a Bullsaholic? No no not mee. Everything's just fine. I don't have a problem. Really! Straight as an arrow here. Yes sir, everything's just fine. I mean really, I don't think about the Bulls, you know, in a year or two or three, I mean really. No sir not me. Not one little bit uh-uh no way I mean really.......


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

(walks in looking around shyly)

Uhhh, hi, uhhh, my name is Ace and I am a Bulls-a-holic. Although I live in Louisville Kentucky, I have been following the Bull's since around 1987 (when I was 17) for some strange reason. I actually BOUGHT my house last year so I could get satellite and watch ALL of the Bull's games. Sure, there were other financial benefits, but my main motivation was NBA league pass. I've left work early on several occassions to catch early Bulls games. I always "play" on the internet talking to other Bull's fans and reading Bull's info while I'm at work. I think about the Bulls constantly. I watch every game religously...even cancelling plans and scheduling around Bulls games so I don't miss any. I write a column about the Bulls. I have my office somewhat decorated in Bull's gear. I also watch every draft and all star event that has a Bulls player. I practically have the Bull's stats memorized! It's a sickness! Someone help me. AGGGHHHHH !!


LOL!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> (walks in looking around shyly)
> 
> Uhhh, hi, uhhh, my name is Ace and I am a Bulls-a-holic. Although I live in Louisville Kentucky, I have been following the Bull's since around 1987 (when I was 17) for some strange reason. I actually BOUGHT my house last year so I could get satellite and watch ALL of the Bull's games. Sure, there were other financial benefits, but my main motivation was NBA league pass. I've left work early on several occassions to catch early Bulls games. I always "play" on the internet talking to other Bull's fans and reading Bull's info while I'm at work. I think about the Bulls constantly. I watch every game religously...even cancelling plans and scheduling around Bulls games so I don't miss any. I write a column about the Bulls. I have my office somewhat decorated in Bull's gear. I also watch every draft and all star event that has a Bulls player. I practically have the Bull's stats memorized! It's a sickness! Someone help me. AGGGHHHHH !!
> ...


We cant help you. All of us have the same problem.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Present Drill Sergeant!

BTW... I'm adding some more Bull avs for those of you who are Supporting Members. Check it out!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> We cant help you. All of us have the same problem.



LOL! Maybe we are posting these on the wrong site! As a gag we should all go to some mental health forum and post our Bull-a-holic posts!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Yeah but i'm a bullsaholic*

but i'm different ,i dont want any help if you really want to help me send all help to the bulls themselves for only when they win does the world feel right,All I seem to do is plot and scheme for my beloved bulls to win again on once again reign over the poor souls who dare play against them.

I was once a great man, so i was told til the losing took its toll, a physical marvel, a shinning intellect , a soul so pure and driven ...reduced to a guy who wishes professional misery on those whose only crime is wearing the wrong jersey with cries of "miss , miss!! " the losing has only intensified my vile and disdain for fans of rival clubs 


i keep stats they dont even print in newspapers just so i'll have them ...so they'll be mine

but i'm a happy grinch today the bulls are on a 2 game winning streak so i dont need any help ...as long as the bulls keep winning


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Yeah but i'm a bullsaholic*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> but i'm a happy grinch today the bulls are on a 2 game winning streak so i dont need any help ...as long as the bulls keep winning


Need any help now, HG? We love ya, Man.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I live in Watterson Towers.


truth, ive been accepted to ISU and have visited the college and been in the watterson towers... what grade are you? Senior?

Still debating between ISU and a few others... need to choose soon


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

After The Bulls swing through Florida, I thought we problem children could use a group hug.


BTW: The trade deadline came and went and nothing happened. There is nothing, i repeat nothing to look forward to for the rest of the season except checking standings and calculating the number of Bulls pingpong balls that'll get thrown in the hopper. BUT WE'RE ALL STILL HERE TAKING ABOUT THE BULLS AS IF THE REST OF THE SEASON MATTERS!!!

Given that observation and the fact that you're here reading this right now: Anyone new have something they want to get off their chests? Stop denying it!! You have a sickness!! Admit it!! Be empowered!! We're here for ya, man!!!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I might as well come out and admit it.

I am a bullsaholic.

I live in Ohio, so I don't get to watch the games, but many a night have I spent sitting in front of my computer, staying up til 11, 12 at night, waiting for the ESPN gamecast to refresh itself, often ignoring the many more important facets of my life. (School, friends, girls, eating, etc.). I get through the school day daydreaming about what this woefully pathetic team could become next year if everything goes right. I find my devotion to the Bulls has almost become the religion in my life. How I exercise such blind faith in this team and its players, hopelessly optimistic about how they will turn the corner, and this year will finally be their year. I can't stop.

Go Bulls.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> (walks in looking around shyly)
> 
> Uhhh, hi, uhhh, my name is Ace and I am a Bulls-a-holic. Although I live in Louisville Kentucky, I have been following the Bull's since around 1987 (when I was 17) for some strange reason. I actually BOUGHT my house last year so I could get satellite and watch ALL of the Bull's games. Sure, there were other financial benefits, but my main motivation was NBA league pass. I've left work early on several occassions to catch early Bulls games. I always "play" on the internet talking to other Bull's fans and reading Bull's info while I'm at work. I think about the Bulls constantly. I watch every game religously...even cancelling plans and scheduling around Bulls games so I don't miss any. I write a column about the Bulls. I have my office somewhat decorated in Bull's gear. I also watch every draft and all star event that has a Bulls player. I practically have the Bull's stats memorized! It's a sickness! Someone help me. AGGGHHHHH !!
> ...


This is hilarious because I did and still do the same things. During the time my hubby and I were in my realtor's office putting our offerin for our condo, my husband said "oh one more thing, can we get satellite on the roof?" then the realotr call the condo assoc. to ask and said yes. Then he said good because she has to catch the Bulls games. All my friends call and schedule dinner plans and says things like "you want to come over for dinner, there's no game tonight right?" or "the game isn't til 9:00, you can come over!" At work, whilemy file is printing or it's not busy I'm on the boards (reading since I cannot post at work) or I look for articles in the local papers and read everything I can about the Bulls!
I need therapy!!!
GO BULLS! This team is TRULY LOVED!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hi, my name is Jim. I am a Bullsaholic. My first memories of them are when i was 6 and Toni Kucoc hit the game winner against New York. Ever since then I have become attached. Ever since Michael left I have become sickenly optimistic and supersticous(i don't know how to spell the word.) I always look forward to next season, but I fear the Bulls have become the Clippers. During the dynasty years i was very happy and kind, ever since then I've been mad and depressed. 

PS- The Bulls are going to make the playoffs next year and Chandler, Curry, and Jay Williams will become All Stars.
 :no: :sigh:   Help me.  :sigh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, my friends, this truly is like a religious experience.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

My name is PC Load Letter and I am a Bulls-a-holic...
I am on my 2nd season of season-tickets...
I was recently laid off and am currently unemployed, yet am about to renew my season tickets for next year. Do I have the money to do that right now? No. Does it matter? Of course not.
When I did have a job, a fellow co-worker and I would IM about the Bulls pretty much 75% of the day and I would always send ALL new bulls articles to him every morning so we could both read them by about 10 AM and have plenty of time for discussion.
Like many of you, I schedule things around Bulls games. You will never, EVER find me scheduling something accidentally during a Bulls game...will just never happen.
I've watched at least 85% of Bulls games since around 1987...and I'm not exaggerating at all.
Unless it's my friend (who's also a Bulls-a-holic) calling me during a game, I don't answer the phone...ever...period.
One time, a friend of mine suggested to me that I should go out with him and some other friends one Saturday night. When my reason for not going was "I have Bulls tix for tonight.", he responded with "It's only one game, they suck anyway. Can't you miss one game?" :| Not a chance. (by the way, that was last season's Lakers game; the best Bulls game I've ever been to by far).
Ladies and gentleman...I AM a Bulls-a-holic.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Hell yeah I'm a Bulls-a-holic, it's a sickness that can't even be cured. I routinely put of going out with friends, girlfriends etc. just to watch Bulls games even when they're not on tv. Friends can't understand my passion for a team that become a laughingstock of the NBA. I think of trades and free-agent signings that could improve this team when I'm supposed to be paying attention to something or someone. If the Bulls _are_ on tv nothing gets in my way to watch them even though they dissapoint me more often than not. I have dreams of Jay, Tyson and Eddy dominating the league and to see the fear in opponents eyes when they play the Bulls, like the Dynasty Days. Other teams have taken notice the Bulls are coming and their is little in the way to stop them. We all suffer the same illness, but we suffer it together.

GO BULLS!!! :rbanana:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Since it is no longer my sig line, I post here the original Bullaholic creed:


> "My name is ______ and I am a Bullaholic. I watch the Bull regularly even though I no longer enjoy it. I watch the Bulls alone. I think about the Bulls when I'm not watching. I need help. First step is admitting I have a problem -- There. I said it. "I have a problem." I am a Bullaholic."












Hillary Please Stop thread


in honor of Hillary Duff I am giving this old thread the official


BUMP.

:laugh:


----------



## EddyCurry4MVP (Jun 1, 2003)

I am a Bullsaholic cannot live without Bullsahol when a game is on I do not allow anyone else in my house watch it because i belive that my family is bad luck for the Bulls.

I think I might need help


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

hi.. uh, my codename is Coyat -- and I have a problem. As most of y'all know, I'm an avid Bullsaholic. The biggest problem I have is being an underage Bullsasholic. Every time I'm out wit my boys and end up turning the TV to the Bulls game, I end up running from the cops.. and my boys.. It's hard being an Bullsaholic in this day and age where the Bulls end up having losing season anfter losing season.. I'm still praying for our savior to arise. And I believe his holiness has shown himself in the form of: Kirk Hinrich

Prolly my biggest problem is seeing my relationship go in a downward spiral as the Bulls start a win-streak. I've found myself sittin in my girl's house interrupting a movie for the sake of catchin a few seconds of the Bulls-Cavs game. I feel so ashamed.. damn why can't she get some Picture-In-Picture on that damn TV!.. ugh.. 

I admit it.. I'm a Bullsaholic


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

hi my name is scott and im a bullsaholic. i just bought directv for the sole purpose of getting nba league pass to watch bulls games. im disapointed that ill only get to see 81 games on the tv this year. When they come to portland i always get a couple of the best seats i can afford to watch the game and this year i plan on taking a road a trip when they play in seattle. I was even invited once to sit in a luxury suite at a blazer game once and i declined to watch the bulls on tv.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its the beginning of September. If you are reading this post YOU ARE A BULLSAHOLIC!!!


----------



## Hilary_Duff (Aug 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Since it is no longer my sig line, I post here the original Bullaholic creed:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi my name is samantha and im a bullsaholic, everyone i know cant stand my constant bulls talk, 24/7.. i've made enemies from bragging about my bulls at work!! :grinning: GO Ec, Tc and Jc!! GO BULLS!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Time to bump this old warhorse of a thread (yet again).

I hope some sort of decent trade is announced soon because this is truly, truly, getting painful and quite depressing to watch.

My addiction is killing me.

Help.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Time to bump this old warhorse of a thread (yet again).
> 
> I hope some sort of decent trade is announced soon because this is truly, truly, getting painful and quite depressing to watch.
> ...


Mine too!! :greatjob:


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

i have been judged and found to be...a Bullsaholic. :sigh:

my wife walks into the living room, watches for 15 seconds as i flip between the football game and the Bulls' routing at the hands of the Kings, and just rolls her eyes on her way out of the room.

but i can quit any time i want.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bump. That was the ugliest win against a severely shorthanded team that I have witnessed in recent memory.

If you are still here browsing and posting after that fiasco, You Sir (or Ma'am) are a Bullsaholic.

The truth will set you free.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Bump. That was the ugliest win against a severely shorthanded team that I have witnessed in recent memory.
> 
> If you are still here browsing and posting after that fiasco, You Sir (or Ma'am) are a Bullsaholic.
> ...


Say it loud brutha!!


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

here


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I, *Wynn!*, continue to be a bullaholic. Though I derive no joy, satisfaction, or even a vague sense of contentment from the act, I continue to watch this out of shape, basketball sense of a gerbil in heat, can't hit the ocean from the beach ball club. When I can't see them on TV, I follow on the computer. When the computer is down, I sit outside and try to receive radio signals from the highest cosmos with only a D cell battery and a wire hanger. I'm ashamed to let my friends witness the disgusting act of following this horrible team. Yes, folks, I have a problem. I am indeed, a Bullaholic.

_....but I can quit anytime I choose!_


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

My name is Darius Miles Davis, and I am a Bullsaholic. I have denied labeling myself as such until tonight's game. 

When I found myself praying to the lord on high as Rick Brunson stood at the free throw line, I knew there was something wrong with me. Surely Rick Brunson could save me from this misery, right?!?

Thank you, Rick Brunson. You have proved me a useless Bullsaholic.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I post here the original Bullaholic creed:



> "My name is ______ and I am a Bullaholic. I watch the Bull regularly even though I no longer enjoy it. I watch the Bulls alone. I think about the Bulls when I'm not watching. I need help. First step is admitting I have a problem -- There. I said it. "I have a problem." I am a Bullaholic."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

There are one or two more of us who really, really need to testify:



> Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Bullwhip*, FJ_of _Rockaway, chifaninca, Wynn*, hoops*, ztect, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, AnaMayShun, SPMJ, ScottVdub, Nater, Crawscrew*, Newguy*, 7thwatch, curry_52, life_after_23, TripleDouble, victor_vc, ez8o5, Darius Miles Davis, bullsfanindc, rwj333, fl_flash*, RoRo, basghetti80*, RATF, shlomo, E L D R U H M A I, numlock, arenas809*, WhoDaBest23, giusd, jnrjr79, ACE*, TheWindyCityBallers, Qwst21, Bulls96*, Golden Bull 23, sp00k, JPBulls, spongyfungy, conkeso, ShakeTiller, VincentVega, sonny, Bolts, elias03, C Blizzy*, Happyface, infamous, SoCar Bullsfan, bulls, TomBoerwinkle#1)


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I too am fellow Bullsaholic...

While I have not been able to kick this terribull habit, I find solace in those here that also suffer from this affliction.

I hope they develop an ointment or something for this, cause it burns. It really burns!!!!!!!!!!


Please pass the Kool Aide


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> There are one or two more of us who really, really need to testify:
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was anonymous!

Damn, I'm so bad I even have those creepy Matadors in my avatar!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I, Brian34Cook have now confessed, sadly.. I am a Bullsaholic. Despite Kendall shooting bricks, he's still my favorite player. I enjoy just watching this team play pathetic night in and night out. Tonight was a night where I just wanted to break the tv. I found myself screaming at it tonight. What was my problem? Well I tend to think it was when we were up by 15 and blew another lead. I was also yelling when Scott put in Linton towards the end of the game. I had to pray for Rick Brunson at the end and then I knew I had problems. When JYD made those free throws I jumped with joy and then I started crying. Just knowing how pathetic this team is!

Thank you,
Brian34Cook


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TB1</b>!
> There are one or two more of us who really, really need to testify:


I don't have a problem, I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I, Brian34Cook have now confessed, sadly.. I am a Bullsaholic. Despite Kendall shooting bricks, he's still my favorite player. I enjoy just watching this team play pathetic night in and night out. Tonight was a night where I just wanted to break the tv. I found myself screaming at it tonight. What was my problem? Well I tend to think it was when we were up by 15 and blew another lead. I was also yelling when Scott put in Linton towards the end of the game. I had to pray for Rick Brunson at the end and then I knew I had problems. When JYD made those free throws I jumped with joy and then I started crying. Just knowing how pathetic this team is!
> 
> Thank you,
> Brian34Cook



Let it all out, my friend. We all have been there and understand.


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

I, J-City, am a Bullaholic. Despite the ulcer inducing ups and downs they put me through on a weekly basis. Despite the unusual looks and off color remarks I receive from family and friends. I remain true. I have a problem. I can't stop watching.
And I don't want to.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Let it all out, my friend. We all have been there and understand.


You really want me to? Well here I go...

Bill Cartwright - I wanna thank you for wasting my time for 18 games without not smiling.. You really knew how to get this team motivated

Pete Myers - You got your shot to coach 2 games.. You came up short infact you showed more to me than Cartwright did. I'd be willing to give you another shot, maybe last game of the year as Honorary Head Coach.. 

Jalen Rose - Thank you for all my time watching you stink it up on the floor. We dont need any stinking Rose's, we need wins!

Donyell Marshall - I really enjoyed watching you play, best of luck to you in Toronto

Lonny Baxter - You suck

Jamal Crawford - You really need to be more consistent. If you continue at this pace I will die of a heart attack at age 18 which I currently am not thrilled about

Kirk Hinrich - You wasted your time on the triangle. My mind was going around in triangles.. One more you turn the ball over, the next you score, the next minute you turn the ball over all over again. No more triangles are going on in my mind. Thank you for turning it around. Sometimes you scare me though

Kendall Gill - My favorite Bully. One night your scorching hot and the next night your ice cold. Meh, I prefer the scorching hot nights but I see that your getting tired the past week or so. Come on old man, take your viagra and lets get this show on the road.

Jerome Williams - Woof Woof Woof.. Energy Energy Energy.. I have nothin to complain about except quite trying to remind me of Rodman diving after balls so much. I love it I really do but I dont want you to turn out to be a freak like him (Unless you already are)

Antonio Davis - Sometimes you look worse than Horace Grant.. Thats pretty sad but I still like you

Eddy Curry - I really thought you would show up this year. But after seeing you not working out your not showing up to me and you have to grab rebounds more. To me, you have Shaq-Fatty-Titus. Get in shape!

Tyson Chandler - I love you, I really do and I hope that back gets better. Come back i shape PLEASE!

Scottie Pippen - So you wanted to return? Well you did but as it stands your too old to even step on the floor. Age was the factor to your having surgery I belive and you just wanted to return to Chi-Town. Good luck!

Bench - No Comment

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh :upset:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

My name is Roro and I am a Bullaholic. I live in Seattle for the last 4 years. My apartment building doesn't let us have those fancy satellites and it uses a small cable provider. I don't get NBA League Pass. I offered a friend and fellow bulls fan to pay for League Pass just so i could watch games like today's whenever he happened to be home from work. 

A couple years ago people in Seattle thought it strange. "are they doing good this year?" they asked. it was ok, twice a year i got to back to Chicago and hang with fellow bulls fans. this year - people in Chicago ask me: "are they doing good this year?"

wait until next year i tell them. they nod (they're mostly cubs fans)


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm still here.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm a Bullsaholic. no doubt about it. I can hardly see a game (living in belgium - what'd do a healthy belgian up here anyway?), but normal people don't follow games through the internet in the middle of the night. I do... on top of that the bulls are one the most popular subjects with my brothers when I spend some time at my folks' house. I have a problem... I'm no longer denying it, bit I don't wanna be helped... (yet)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhh!

AHHH!

Ahhhhhhhhh!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGgggggggghhhhhhhhh!

Ugh.

Damn.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bump.

Nothing left to do this season but play the kids and get Norm's jersey retired.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>andras</b>!
> I'm a Bullsaholic. no doubt about it. I can hardly see a game (living in belgium - what'd do a healthy belgian up here anyway?), but normal people don't follow games through the internet in the middle of the night. I do... on top of that the bulls are one the most popular subjects with my brothers when I spend some time at my folks' house. I have a problem... I'm no longer denying it, bit I don't wanna be helped... (yet)


I a Bullaholic,and I'm on your list andras of not normal people


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bump. Brother T.Shock needs to confess.

Say it, my friend:



> "My name is ______ and I am a Bullaholic. I watch the Bull regularly even though I no longer enjoy it. I watch the Bulls alone. I think about the Bulls when I'm not watching. I need help. First step is admitting I have a problem -- There. I said it. "I have a problem." I am a Bullaholic.


That of course, is just the template. Its gotta come from the heart.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is my confession:

Being a young kid growing up in Chicago I learned to idolize the stars of my generation. From Jordan to Pippen to HoGrant to even Bobby Hansen and Stacey King I knew the players, their colleges, and their entire games. My first real Bulls memory is being 9 years old and watching John Paxson hit the shot to beat Phoenix and going nuts. I now live in Washington, D.C. and go to school in New York City so I rarely get to see the Bulls. I was excited this season and on my college sports TV program of which I am a panelist, I proudly proclaimed the Bulls would grab the 8th spot in the East. As recent as a week ago I still thought the Bulls' potential was high. Curry came off scoring 20 against the Knicks and Crawford looked like a real #2 scoring option. However, after the Wizards game which I had the privilege of seeing and the Hawks game which I followed on GameCast I got fed up and just wanted to quit on this team permanentely. The truth remains I can not quit, because I too am a Bullsaholic. I enjoy the smooth blend of Hinrich, the bold rich taste of Chandler, and sometimes even the harsh filling spirit of Curry. The bright side of me is that we have the 3rd most NBA Championships in league history. Not too shabby, but we have become spoiled. People here talk about championships like they are easy to come by. I simply long for a playoff appearance. This past year has been hurt times 2. From the Cubs mystical collapse (seriously has a group of fans ever become so ready to go nuts while secretly knowing that even if the score was 13-0 with one out left they would blow it...and then they do and we become saddened) to the Bulls disappointing and frustrating campaign this year. But I will trudge on secretly wishing I somehow would fall into a GM role and be able to turn this squad around instead of trusting it to the player I first remember making my day as a sports fan...John Paxson.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The fact that I even logged in this morning to see what disaster happened to the Chicago Steer this morning is further evidence of my disease.

I am, and will likely remain, a Steeraholic.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Taking the first step....

My name is Westie and I am a Bullsaholic (have been a fan since the late 80's). I go through *all* the emotions...

  :upset: :sigh:   :sour: :dead:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I am searching for a reason to continue to follow this train wreck that is the Bulls. Been a fan since about 1980. Can anyone give me a reason why I should continue to support the Bulls? I've lost faith in Chicago teams in general. The Bulls suck as do the Bears, Blackhawks and my White Sox. For a major market, Chicago has some of the most inept ownership in sports. As a Chicago fan, I have gradually lost interest in sports. It's so depressing to even invest any interest or time in these organizations, I'm about through. It's so depressing, I can't even handle watching a game let alone log onto sites like this and read the bad news. Therefore, I no longer consider myself a Bullsaholic.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wynn, that new avatar is outstanding! LMAO!

You get my A-#1 smilie in response:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> I am searching for a reason to continue to follow this train wreck that is the Bulls. Been a fan since about 1980. Can anyone give me a reason why I should continue to support the Bulls? I've lost faith in Chicago teams in general. The Bulls suck as do the Bears, Blackhawks and my White Sox. For a major market, Chicago has some of the most inept ownership in sports. As a Chicago fan, I have gradually lost interest in sports. It's so depressing to even invest any interest or time in these organizations, I'm about through. It's so depressing, I can't even handle watching a game let alone log onto sites like this and read the bad news. Therefore, I no longer consider myself a Bullsaholic.


You sure do sound a lot healthier then the rest of us kool-aid sippers...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Wynn, that new avatar is outstanding! LMAO!
> 
> You get my A-#1 smilie in response:


Thanks, *TomBoerwinkle#1!*, I thought it was more representative of our team -- udders and all -- than any other icon I've seen so far....

_...and it kinda reminds me of Eddy going for a rebound!_


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Great Gosh Almighty, I hate to do it, but...

Bump.

 :sour: :uhoh: :dead: :uhoh: :sour: 

The only thing professional about that piece of **** Bulls/Wizards game, from Chicago's perspective, is the mere fact that the players on payroll collected a salary.

That was pathetic.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I need to go to a support group, like a bulls messageboard...oh wait...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Wynn, that new avatar is outstanding! LMAO!
> 
> You get my A-#1 smilie in response:


And even though I originally found the image, Wynn's new udder shot deserves the dancing smilie as well.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.
Feel the pain.
Admit the pain.
Let it out.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

I´m not ready yet!!

But folowing all Bulls game from Brazil in the Internet is something I´m starting to think it isn´t normal...


Give me 5 more losses, oh, wait, 5 more games...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JPBulls</b>!
> I´m not ready yet!!
> 
> But folowing all Bulls game from Brazil in the Internet is something I´m starting to think it isn´t normal...
> ...


They say that if you THINK you MAY have a problem...you have a problem.

First step is admitting it, my Portugese-speaking friend...


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm a Bullsaholic.

I never get to see any games, but I still follow the team.

We keep on losing, but I still follow team.

For some reason, I keep on following and hoping they will turn it around.

I'm constantly thinking of ways to improve the team, playing virtually GM, possible trades and future directions the team could go in.

I hate Jerry Krause.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Bullsaholics Anonymous:Roll Call*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Bama has seen the light and copied my sig. The truth will set your free.
> 
> Bullsaholics of the world, UNITE!!!
> ...


Oh so you're no longer a Bulls fan TommyB#1? 



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Avatar Caption: "Oh sure, they're nice, but are they real?"


Fan of the Dirty Dancing Cow?

-Petey


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> And even though I originally found the image, Wynn's new udder shot deserves the dancing smilie as well.


Thanks for finding the photo, *TB#1!* Nothing sums up the "udderly" ridiculous plight of this team then getting mooned by a cow with a sagging rack!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> My name is TomBoerwinkle#1 and I am a Bullaholic. I watch the Bull regularly even though I no longer enjoy it. I watch the Bulls alone. I think about the Bulls when I'm not watching. I need help. First step is admitting I have a problem -- There. I said it. "I have a problem." I am a Bullaholic."




MichaelOFAZ' thread disavowing himself as a Bulls fan inspired me to bump this thread and reaffirm my vows.


My name is TomBoerwinkle#1 and I remain a Bullsaholic.

Every day this summer I have done multiple Google news searches for "Jamal Crawford" and "Nocioni" as if finding an updated news report the moment it hits the web would somehow change my life.

I post here every day, even on days when there is nothing of interest to talk about. And those days have been many this summer.

I was mad that no games from the Rocky Mountain Review were broadcast on regular tv. Not seeing the scrubs play had me feeling left out.

I read the Bulls preseason schedule with great interest.

Yes, indeed. I am a Bullsaholic.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

In light of the fact that there is a thread that is three pages long consisting purely of Jamal Crawford-themed haikus, I feel it is appropriate to bump this thread. 

I'm on here every day. I see topics every day that I know are only going to contain debate about whether or not we should have retained Crawford. I don't like these threads at all, yet I find that I end up reading every post anyway. Over the offseason, I actually looked forward to TB#1's slow news day threads, even though I knew they would only perhaps be tangentially related to the Bulls. Today, however, while noting how many different haikus could be posted in a thread with a straight face, I realized that we are all in fact more far gone that I had originally suspected. The fact that a team that has been this bad for this long can still have such a fervent group of people debating every little inconsequential thing (like which one of our 487 PGs will wind up on an IR roster spot) is truly amazing. 

My name is John, and I'm a Bullsaholic.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*i'm a bulls-a-holic*

I'm on here every day now after not visiting much during my first year of membership.

I find myself writing haikus, even though sometimes I get the syllables wrong.

I've watched a lot of Bulls basketball the last 15 years. Over the last 6 I've grown to enjoy watching players like Elton Brand, Ron Artest and Jamal Crawford develop.

Now they are all gone.

But I still watch.

Like a car wreck.

My name is kukoc4ever, and I'm a bulls-a-holic.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I have been watching the Bulls since I was 9 years old.

I have lived and died by the Bulls over the years.

Win the Bulls win..I'm happy .. can't wait to see if the Bulls Highlights on Sportcenter and to see if they will mention the Bulls in a good light.

Win they lose a bit disgruntled. don't really like watching sportcenter.. 

It kills me when I hear non-bulls fans say . oh yeah the Bulls suck!

The Bulls are terrible!!!!

I also get the league pass from Directv only too see the Bulls play!

Yes I am a Bulls-A-HOLIC!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Over the offseason, I actually looked forward to TB#1's slow news day threads, even though I knew they would only perhaps be tangentially related to the Bulls.
> 
> My name is John, and I'm a Bullsaholic.


Um...thanks...I think.:| :sigh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Um...thanks...I think.:| :sigh:


No, no. I mean it nicely. I'm just saying it gets so slow in the offseason, I look forward to you providing those stories. If they weren't there, there would be essentially nothing Bulls-related to read that day, which of course would be disastrous, b/c I'm a Bullaholic.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

I am a terrible bullsaholic. I cant stop thinking about the bulls even though they suck and no matter what I think they'll make the playoffs the next year. Once I'm not poor, I'm getting season tickets front row. Also, I'm going to have a Bulls shrine in my first house.


----------



## Reciprocity Failure (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi, my name is Ryan
I am a Bulls-a-holic
...(and well a Sox-a-holic also, but to a far lesser degree.) 
I found this forum searching for the date of the draft lottery and i have been addicted to this as well...or at least i have found those who are as insanely passionate as i...i have a long history of Bullaholism for as far as i can remember...and from an early age...i used to stay home watch bulls games in high school...even on weekends... My dad didn't want us to watch TV after church on sundays...but i would turn on the radio for volume and watch the tv on mute as a cover...just so i woun't miss a moment...it pained me every day that i was in SanDiego during the 72-10 '96 season...and again in 97-98 when i missed so many non-nationally televised many games in Washington DC...My roommate makes fun of me for watching the Bulls loose...But he just doesn't understand...I have been a Bulls fan for 15 years...My heart was broken when Pip was traded and both times Jordan retired, and even when Elton Brand was traded for a highschooler...and when JWill crashed...I Hated Kirk Hinrich until he was drafted, and i can hate JC now that he is not a Bull, and especially since he is a Knick...six years of loosing must even eventually right...is that denial???repression??? When I saw U2 @ the UC a few years back i was giddy inside not just for U2 but that i had general admission tickets and i was standing on the FLOOR (the court wasn't down) of the UC where so many amazing Bulls memeories were made...during the olympics i woke up early and even worked my schedule around not when Team USA was playing but for when Argentina was playing so i could watch new Bull Nocioni in action...I live in Chicago again, but my building isn't serviced by comcast, and Dish doesn't carry CSN yet so I can't even see the preseason games...and i hooked up Dish just so i could get FSN and watch my Bulls games that weren't on WGN or WCIU and now stupid Comcast SUCK Net took away my Bulls games beofre i could even enjoy them [email protected] is setting in...I even miss the sound of Red Kerr's voice and i can't stand him as an announcer...I need help......help need i do...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ok, so I'm sitting in my cubicle at work right now chuckling to myself reading this entire thread from start to finish, trying not to burst out in laughter...but this is only because I can relate SO well to what every says. You know what that means, right....

Hi, my name is Yodurk, and I too am a Bullsaholic. I've been a Bulls fan since I was a kid, but it wasn't until the Bulls 72-10 season that I found myself watching the Bulls regularly. Like a drug, I couldn't get enough of the Bulls. I needed more, more, MORE! Then came the NBA lockout and the first of many [insert synonym for 'bad'] seasons. Yet I couldn't pull my eyes from Bulls basketball...each year would be better I tell myself. And each year they're worse.

I can tell you off the top of my head every Bulls players' stats from the last 5 years.

I find myself bringing up the Bulls amidst casual conversation.

I searched for an apartment in the West Loop so I'd be a quick commute to the United Center for Bulls games. (Thankfully I resisted)

On the day of Bulls games, I spend the entire day imaging how well the Bulls will play. And when they lose, it actually puts me in a foul mood. In other words, my mood is dictated by the Bulls.

Once I can get a decent paying job, I plan on buying season tickets, every year for the rest of my life.

When people say Bulls suck, I take it personal...even though I know it's true.

When players I hate join the Bulls, I automatically like them. And when Bulls players join other teams, I am quickly prone to dislike them.

My name is Yodurk, and I'm a Bullsaholic. Somebody help me! 

:banghead:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I was upset that the Bulls aren't televising 2 of the 82 regular season games because of ABC blackout restrictions. (the bulls games are backups in case something happens to the other games.

on Feb 13 they are showing Lakers Cleveland games. 

I had a daydream today at the library. I dreamt I was the team caterer but I used rancid meat and the entire team caught food poisioning so they had to switch to the Twolves-Bulls

Same thing with Mar 13 Clippers-Bulls

I'm sick.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls just hang on to a meaningless preseason win. Nope. No bullsaholics here at 10:15 local on a Tuesday:


Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, johnston797, F.Jerzy, L.O.B, MiSTa iBN*, Showtyme, KennethTo, MagillaGorilla*, TwinkieTowers, superdave*, 7thwatch, Future*, victor_vc, Darius Miles Davis, ChiBulls2315*, happygrinch, Chi_Lunatic*, Neo, Spyfy, airety, nelmsy, ShamBulls*, realbullsfaninLA, coolFilipino, badfish, italianBBlover, Ming Bling, Cochise, jnrjr79, lister333, Greg Ostertag!, JRose5*, Snuffleupagus*, Aesop, Scinos, beck253*, Bulls96*, WestHighHawk, Laker Freak, KwaZulu, spongyfungy, Chicago N VA, elias03, mizenkay*, bulls, MongolianDeathCloud*, KHinrich12, mr.ankle20, Reciprocity Failure, FrankTheTank, bbertha37, goldenbrown0*, screwdriver2, Athenea, TomBoerwinkle#1*)


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I'm twitching.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Snuffy? Anything else you need to get off your chest? We are here for you, brother.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Man that was fun to watch. I'm a fiend once more...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*relapse*

I consumed a massive dose of Bulls basketball tonight.

The whole game. At the UC. And I liked it. 

I'm off the wagon.


----------



## zorca (Sep 7, 2004)

*sad dishnetwork subscriber*

The birth of my current condition was born during the LA olympics. I remember hearing Michael Jordan’s name for the first in a TV set that didn’t have good reception at all, I could only distinguish the color of the jerseys (black or white), the sound was full of static. It was in a small town in Mexico, we only had that one channel. On a good day, we could watch the 6pm show clearly, it was Chapulin Colorado. 
I arrived at Chicago when I was 13 and immediately decided the Bulls were my team since they were the home team. My older sister, with whom I lived, thought that my mood swings were due to the culture change, or the crazy teenage years. But she soon found a pattern: Bulls lose = I’m pissed, bulls win = I’m talkative. This pattern continued until I went to college. There, I managed to only watch the final quarter of the games and somehow control my emotions. However, final exams were in may, and the playoffs were just too important for me. In my madness I would curse the Dean for not letting me take my exams after –or before- the NBA finals (it was the glory years). I’m convinced it cost me a handful of better grades and potentially a better salary. And Every november I have the urge to sue the Dean and the university for preventing me from a better salary so I could buy season tickets. 
After several years of reading the box scores on paper, I got dishNet last year specifically to watch bulls games, but now I can’t see the games. Since I’m still under contract my wife refuses to let me get cable. When I found this website I was determined to go against her will. I decided to seek help after the subsequent argument unfolded . GUYS please help. 

My name is Zorca, I’m new at this site. I feel somewhat intimidated by all the knowledgable people here. But please allow me to join you, because I am also a bullsaholic


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: sad dishnetwork subscriber*



> Originally posted by <b>zorca</b>!
> My name is Zorca, I’m new at this site. I feel somewhat intimidated by all the knowledgable people here. But please allow me to join you, because I am also a bullsaholic


All bullsaholics are welcome here!!!:yes: 

And don't feel intimidated by anyone. I don't know anything about anything and that hasn't stopped me yet.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Present Drill Sergeant!
> 
> BTW... I'm adding some more Bull avs for those of you who are Supporting Members. Check it out!


Hehehe!

Just re-reading and caught this gem from *Retro!*. Kinda like the pusher showing up at a Narcotics Anonymous meeting, isn't it?!


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

misery loves company, after all.

BB.net is our own private support group.


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

i'm still here.

i read almost every day, but only post now and then.

i'm looking forward to a new year.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

This is the first year that I have been critical of this team.

I had been a fan since I was 8 --- this was the Championship year against the Blazers. By 3rd grade, I was fanatic enough to grab my first Peterson's guide to NBA Basketball with a Holographic MJ on the cover and wake up at 6am PT to watch Sportscenter for all NBA news. I had begged for my mom and dad to buy me the syrup-paced Bulls vs. Lakers on the Sega Genesis (which was freaking 64.99) with a driving Scottie Pippen on the cover --- I liked how he gripped the ball with one hand. I got two of MJ's videos (Playground and Air Time) and collected his cards, always wanting the ones with his stats on the back. 

I remember crying during and after almost every loss, whining about how crappy and stupid the Bulls were, most especially during that Game 3 129-121 loss against Phoenix (stupid Stacey King) that my parents forced me to play outside for most of the next game when MJ scored 55 points. The last time I remember crying after a loss was after my 12th birthday during the 72-10 season and we were having a tough game 3 or game 5 against the Knicks. At any rate, I thought it was Orlando all over again and the record was going to waste even though we would win 5 games. But won so it was all good.

So I've always had strong emotional ties to this team. Probably developed from everyone else not liking them.

Living in LA, especially when MJ first came back, I had to deal with Laker fans who always thought their team could stack up. So that's where I sort of learned to defend my team even when Jerry Krause was at the helm.

Skip a few years and bam we have the internet and then these things called message boards stock full of losers with no lives. I was fighting the good fight against the BCHs of the world who were saying that Tyson and Eddy were busts and accusing MikeDC of not being a Bulls fan for being critical of our guys, all on that other site. 

As late as last year, I was tempted to go off on Dabullz and tell him what a moron he was. Heh. Now I'm agreeing with them on most things. But, there was a reason I defended the team: besides unwaveringly supporting the team, with Jerry at the helm, I felt like I understood his plan, just that he never got to finish it. 

OK so I liked the Pax hiring.

But then he started making moves. 

Bad ones. Punctuated by the Jamal trade, but still ellipsing. Ones that are not getting any results. 

I will say that I also know that he wasn't put in the best of positions either, that is, he was a rookie put in a position to complete this team, what was a very critical part of the rebuilding process.

But still that doesn't mean he has been doing his job.

I don't see where any of his moves are going. After claiming for a while that these moves were for the playoffs, apparently now, it's for a rebuilding project that promises to be big but only if you stick with the team through thick and thin. Each of these trades have looked very narrow-minded and superficially concocted because it seems like he could've made plenty of moves at more reasonable times when their values were higher, but whatever, nothing to do about it for now.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello, I'm Rodman (to say that out loud... ) and I'm a big Bullsaholic.
I'm at work right now and reading the boards every single post. And since I'm in Europe and the boards are not so active during my daytime/worktime I still come back every few minutes to have a look if there's anything new out here. I'll even tell eventual future bosses in applications that if there is any big Bulls game live on tv here, that I can't come to work the next day. I wear Bulls clothes all the time, sweatshirts, jackets, t-shirts. When I go to do some qualifying tests for MCSE or so and Bulls lose the night before I change my test time to the next day, b/c it's bad omen if they lose and I go for a test. But if they win I just dress up in complete Bulls outfit and go for it. I even take my Bulls basketball with me to be sure it works.
My boyfriend booked flights for us this summer to Southafrica at draft time, I was so pissed that a booked the follow up flight 3 hours later to be able to get in some internet cafe at the airport and see who the Bulls got in the draft... he just had to come with me. I pay big bucks every year so that I can see the Bulls games a week after they're played.
The worst time of year is when there is just very slow Bulls news in summer, I hate summer, it's hot and you have to go out and try to have fun, and no Bulls stuff, that's just horrible. I'm always glad when off-season is over and finally there is something to talk about again.
When I add that all together, I just can't ignore it anymore, I need you guys, I'm a Bullsaholic bigtime.


----------

